# WOC - A Rose Romance



## iadoremac (Feb 24, 2009)

Ok ladies the site that we are not supposed to mention has all the details for this collection.
Interested to know your thoughts and what you plan on getting


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 24, 2009)

Actualy I think this is the one collection I may come away with pretty much nothing on...I am just so tired of Pink....Never thought I would say that...But how many versions of Pink can one company make 

The only things that spark my interest are the 2 Blushes and 2 e/s ...and I am not thrilled about those at this time 

*Blush of Youth *Clean pink with gold pearl 
*Summer Rose *Soft violet pink with pearl 

*Of Summer* Frosted light dirty mauve 
*Silverthorn *Mid-tone gray with silver pearl


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 24, 2009)

definitely the pink/purple bp as I love pinks and I love the rose design. I don't know about anything else though. I know I'm not getting any lipsticks, they sound frosty and also the yellow undertone doesn't work for my colouring


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 24, 2009)

Just 2 l/g and a bp for me.This collection is not great at all I am beginnig to think that the recession must be affecting MAC


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 24, 2009)

Not a fan of this collection oddly. And I'm usually into pinks.
Only item I might buy is the Fix+ Rose lolz Just the change up my regular Fix+


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 24, 2009)

I love that the beauty powders are in a shape of a rose!!  

Anyways....*I need to see these products in person before I make a verdict. *But I do have my eye on the see thru lip colors, Magnetique l/g, Et Tu, Bouquet? e/s, Of Summer e/s and Silverthorn e/s.


----------



## ohsoshy (Feb 24, 2009)

Two of the see thru lip colors so far...


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think the promotional images are very pretty... but i plan on shopping my stash for a while

Sincerely,
the town party pooper


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 24, 2009)

Okay, I'm really excited about this collection (as well as Naked Honey)!  The other collections this year haven't interested me much.  The Rose Romance colors are more wearable for me.

Of course, I won't purchase until I can try the items in person but based on the pics/descriptions, I want:

Odyssey l/s (spiked up plum)
Mangetique l/g (frosted violet fuchsia)
Steal My Heart l/g (sheer bright pink with multi-dimensional pearl)
Shadowy Lady e/s (darkly veiled plum)
Summer Rose beauty powder (soft violet pink with pearl)


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this collection. It reminds me of Strange Hybrid - but better. If I have the funds then I want to get a few shadows, a lipstick, the beauty powders, the bright pink/violet lipgloss, Magnetique, cos I am ALL about the hot pinks, maybe the Fix +, and at least one of the lip stains. I wear pinks/purple well and love roses so this has my name all over it.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 24, 2009)

Which site aren't we allowed to mention ...? I wanna see the pics.

ETA: I did a google. The one that begins with T right? Why aren't we allowed to mention it?

I think a definite for me will be: 

*Summer Rose* Soft violet pink with pearl

Nothing else really takes my fancy ..but we'll see the day I see it all in person.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 24, 2009)

From the looks of this, it looks like I might spend more than intended.  I don't know why....but I just have that feeling.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

I am actually interested in this collection.  My list so far:

Lipstick

    * Way To Love Creamy light yellow pink *[maybe]*

Lipglass

    * Virgin Kiss Sheer pale pink with multi-dimensional pearl *[maybe]*
    * Magnetique Frosted violet fuchsia *[love this.  i only have the mini from holiday.  
i'm so glad it's coming back]*

Pigment

    * Mutiny Clean sky blue with gold pearl *[missed it last year]*
    * Circa Plum Frosty dirty mid-tone lavender *[maybe]*

Eyeshadow

    * Of Summer Frosted light dirty mauve

Beauty Powder

    * Blush of Youth Clean pink with gold pearl *[i have to see this in person]*
    * Summer Rose Soft violet pink with pearl *[i have to see this in person]*

Fix+Rose *[my fix+ will probably run out just in time to pick this up]*


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont know much about this collection yet but ill stay tuned!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 24, 2009)

all I want: Blush of Youth Clean pink with gold pearl, Summer Rose Soft violet pink with pearl, Just A Pinch Gel Blush and Fix+ Rose


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks to damzelle007 on ebay

might get a lippie just for the pattern!!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 24, 2009)

Not quite sure yet. I want to see it first but I have my eye on a couple of shadows, maybe a lippie or two and a beauty powder.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_From the looks of this, it looks like I might spend more than intended. I don't know why....but I just have that feeling._

 
I know.  This will be first collection purchase from MAC (not counting the Ungaro Crushed B-something I got a few weeks ago).  And I might go a little crazy with Rose Romance...

Everytime I wear anything remotely pink or purple, everybody tells me I look beautiful.  So I'm all over this collection, plus I have nothing like it (besides Star Violet e/s).


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, if the packaging has the rose design, I am so getting at least 1 l/s, the bp, and maybe an e/s.


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 24, 2009)

^ yeah me too!! I'm hoping for ..pastel tube (blue)..with a pink/purple rose print..lol sounds weird.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_





thanks to damzelle007 on ebay

might get a lippie just for the pattern!!_

 
Ok now I didn't know MAC was going to hit us with the special packaging.  I am even more tempted.


----------



## seymone25 (Feb 24, 2009)

So far my list includes:

*Pigment*
Circa Plum

2 Fix + Rose

*Blush*
Summer Rose 


I will have to see the rest in person


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 24, 2009)

hmmmm not to sure i decide to wait ntil collection come up to make my mind up from now on, but i mostly like will get some eyeshadows and a blush


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 25, 2009)

^ packaging is plain by the way..just wishful thinking.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm excited about this collection! I'm getting one lipstick, two lipglasses, both pigments, three eyeshadows, one beauty powder, creations: dejarose and Fix+ Rose. I'm going to save up for this collection big time!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_




thanks to damzelle007 on ebay

might get a lippie just for the pattern!!_

 
gawd dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




okay .. no fast food.. saving money for this collection JUST IN CASE


----------



## Yushimi (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm, might need to swatch the e/s. But they sound so....dupable lolz.
Eek, lipstick with the special packaging? Lolz I might get one just because of that packaging too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the Fix+Rose will smell okay...I hate those really 'air-freshener' rose smell if you know what I mean


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, it looks like "Summer Rose" is definitely going to be a favorite.  Almost everybody has it on their list so far.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_




thanks to damzelle007 on ebay

might get a lippie just for the pattern!!_

 

Okay, now we talkin' bout somethin'.  I like that rose print.  That color is nice too.  I wonder what finish it is...hopefully not lustre.

I didn't get Circa Plum pigment when it came out in the past, but I wonder if I should even bother this time.  I mean it's _nice_, but not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ya know? (..and I'm a big purple lover too!)


ETA:  reading is so very fundamental, the finish says Frost on the box.  Durrrrr.....


----------



## JassyFresh (Feb 25, 2009)

Eh...i don't know about this collection yet.  I think I will just have to wait until it comes out.  Meanwhile, still saving for Naked Honey!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I'm really looking forward to this collection. It reminds me of Strange Hybrid - but better. If I have the funds then I want to get a few shadows, a lipstick, the beauty powders, the bright pink/violet lipgloss, Magnetique, cos I am ALL about the hot pinks, maybe the Fix +, and at least one of the lip stains. I wear pinks/purple well and love roses so this has my name all over it._

 
Really?  This just reminds me of Naughty Nauticals version 2.0.  It really focuses on the inverse, NN was the span of blues with some purples, this is a span of purples with some blues.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

I have Mutiny from NN and I love it! Just don't use it much. lol

I don't have Circa Plum b/c it didn't appeal to me and I have quite a few lavender and purple shades in shadow and pigments. 

I have Magnetique which I bought from a CCO long time ago. I forgot what collection it first came out in but it has a dark bronze cap to it?

I don't have either Creme De Violet or Shadowy Lady mainly b/c CDV is dupable and I have other shadows like it. SL shows up a blackish gray on me. So weird.

Im not fond of gel blushes. :\

Im running out of my Fix+ so I may get this one.

The nail lacquers and BPs are the only thing that appeal to me right now. It could change when I see more pics and swatches of the other LE items.

But for right now, PASS.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_Really?  This just reminds me of Naughty Nauticals version 2.0.  It really focuses on the inverse, NN was the span of blues with some purples, this is a span of purples with some blues._

 
Yeah it really does reminds me of Strange Hybrid. Heaps! I think that the same model is being used for both collections. It was another floral themed collection, came out around the same time as this 2 years ago, similar colours - Moonflower = Mutiny, Hothouse lipglass = Magnetique, Fertile e/s = Creme de Violet, Floral Fantasy = Et Tu Bouquet... It's MAC recycling at it's best but I'm still going to buy up haha!


----------



## crystrill (Feb 25, 2009)

Just a heads up, both pigments have been at my job on and off the past few weeks. Definitely check your local CCO first! I got Mutiny last month.

And Fix + as well. We just got the new packaging one in, and a little before that, the old packaging.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Yeah it really does reminds me of Strange Hybrid. Heaps! I think that the same model is being used for both collections. It was another floral themed collection, came out around the same time as this 2 years ago, similar colours - Moonflower = Mutiny, Hothouse lipglass = Magnetique, Fertile e/s = Creme de Violet, Floral Fantasy = Et Tu Bouquet... It's MAC recycling at it's best but I'm still going to buy up haha! _

 
I guess I can see that.  While the colors themselves are very different the same color families are there.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 25, 2009)

I also don't know about this collection yet... 

I'm thinking prolly cave and get my first Fix +. Hopefully the Rose water won't upset my nose too much.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 25, 2009)

i was going to mention mutiny is at CCOs also crystrill, seen it there at the end of jan. also the cco i went to had quite a few of the strange hybrid shadows..moonflower/fertile..


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_i was going to mention mutiny is at CCOs also crystrill, seen it there at the end of jan. also the cco i went to had quite a few of the strange hybrid shadows..moonflower/fertile.._

 
My CCO also has Circa Plum:] Everyone should check their CCO first.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok I just went to the site we can't mention and I passed on Ungaro due to the pastelly colors. Luckily I don't have many l/s so I can get one or two and maybe a few e/s.  What is see through lip color?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I think the promotional images are very pretty... but i plan on shopping my stash for a while

Sincerely,
the town party pooper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
May I crash the party? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Although I do give that site credit, I love insider information and allows me to budget appropriately, but yep, I have enough colours in my stash to duplicate all of these collections to be honest.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 25, 2009)

Y'all are lucky...there are NO CCO's in New York City.  I have to drive far and its not worth it for a pigment that I might pass on.

But for the Fix+ illiterate, what exactly does it do?  Is is good for oily skin?


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Feb 25, 2009)

ummm...Maybe a beauty powder .If that.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 25, 2009)

I can't wait to get home to check out this collection my iPhone isn't doing it any thing for this collection. I will be home soon!


----------



## cupcake123 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_But for the Fix+ illiterate, what exactly does it do? Is is good for oily skin?_

 

I'm also clueless...  what does this do?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 25, 2009)

^It seals your makeup


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 25, 2009)

Can somebody please tell me why we can't mention that site?!! I'm baffled.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Feb 25, 2009)

^ I think the ban has been lifted because I saw her name in another forum as letters... not hearts.  She didn't cite her sources, but now she does so I think they've allowed the name to show up again.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^ I think the ban has been lifted because I saw her name in another forum as letters... not hearts.  She didn't cite her sources, but now she does so I think they've allowed the name to show up again._

 
I'm still confused cos I don't know for sure which site it even is!! I thought it was Temptalia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for trying to explain it to me.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 25, 2009)

So far just Virgin Kiss, Magnetique (maybe), Secret Crush, Creme de Violet and Shadowy Lady...just depends on swatches etc.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the springy colors. I am very interested in both beauty powders, the Fix+ and dejarose.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blazeno.8* 

 
_^ I think the ban has been lifted because I saw her name in another forum as letters... not hearts. She didn't cite her sources, but now she does so I think they've allowed the name to show up again._

 
Actually I don't think so ...Erin tried to post some pics and they were blocked out....and someone sent me a link  via pm and it was all hearts just yesterday


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 25, 2009)

what is c thru lip glass what does it mean???


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 26, 2009)

Everything sounds really pretty and WOC friendly, but I'mma pass. I'm with Miss Shug.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Y'all are lucky...there are NO CCO's in New York City.  I have to drive far and its not worth it for a pigment that I might pass on._

 
Yes there is! The GM building on 5th Ave. is the corporate building for Estee Lauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im gonna go there in 2 weeks


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yes there is! The GM building on 5th Ave. is the corporate building for Estee Lauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im gonna go there in 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What???? Since when??? It's open to the public too? You've made me so friggin happy! What's the actual address??

I know the other one in NY is only accessible to employees in that specific building.

iadoremac - C-Thru is the NAME of the lipglass shade. It's a nude beige colour.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yes there is! The GM building on 5th Ave. is the corporate building for Estee Lauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im gonna go there in 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*ARE YOU SERIOUS????*












Oh, I am so there....like tomorrow!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2009)

I believe so. I mean thats what the store manager had told me at my CCO, she even looked it up for me! She said there is one in the city but quite a few of them in NY and on the outskirts. But she said somewhere on 5th and GM building is what I gathered. I will be in NYC in 2 weeks so Im gonna have to check it out myself.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2009)

O and I posted swatches in the swatch thread =)


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 26, 2009)

I really hope there is a CCO in NYC.  Oh God, that will help my bank account tremendously.  Let us know GlamYOURUs!!!

Anyway, so I checked out your swatches and I see that Illegal Cargo and Circa Plum look very similar.  I do have Illegal Cargo, so that would be great to save my money to pass on the Circa Plum.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I really hope there is a CCO in NYC.  Oh God, that will help my bank account tremendously.  Let us know GlamYOURUs!!!

Anyway, so I checked out your swatches and I see that Illegal Cargo and Circa Plum look very similar.  I do have Illegal Cargo, so that would be great to save my money to pass on the Circa Plum._

 
I hope so too! I will find out once Im there. I get to finally visit the MAC PRO store too! haha I have been to NYC a few times but never got the chance to shop. This time its a MUST! 

Yes they are very much alike EXCEPT Circa Plum has more shimmer/sparkles.


----------



## crystrill (Feb 28, 2009)

There are a FEW, actually. I believe the first CCO was in NY as well. We have a list at work of all locations and NY is listed a lot of times. Next time I work I will glance over it.

ALSO.... I have C-THRU swatches. I posted them in the swatch thread but I will post them here too...
Sorry for the poor quality. I hate sucky swatches just as much as the next person but by the time I took the picture everything was dried up, etc. But something is always better than nothing, right?

The light pink is like a pearly pink color. The middle one reminds me of Ungaro, but not as dark. And the last color is a plummy color. I'll try to get a better swatch maybe, sorry!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Okay, I'm really excited about this collection (as well as Naked Honey)! The other collections this year haven't interested me much. The Rose Romance colors are more wearable for me.

Of course, I won't purchase until I can try the items in person but based on the pics/descriptions, I want:

Oddyssey l/s (spiked up plum)
Magnetique l/g (frosted violet fuchsia)
Steal My Heart l/g (sheer bright pink with multi-dimensional pearl)
Shadowy Lady e/s (darkly veiled plum) 
Summer Rose beauty powder (soft violet pink with pearl)_

 
Have you ladies seen the new swatches? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The C-Thru lip colors are very beautiful, but I have too much sheer lippies as it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm crossing Shadowy Lady off of my list, but I might have to add Blush of Youth beauty powder (clean pink with gold pearl).  It's supposed to be pink, but it looks peach to me.


----------



## miss_primer (Mar 30, 2009)

After seeing swatches I only like two items.  I really like the nail polish and the beauty powder called Summer Rose.  I really think I am going to skip the beauty powder though.  I just don't think i will use it.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm torn about the BPs...

I'll be ordering unseen and people will have alot of different views on if you can actually see these on WoC skin.  

The Summer Rose one is more rose/pink/amber than I thought it would be.  It's so hard to tell in the pictures, but I was hoping for a purple/lavender shade.  

Blush of Youth looks almost peachy pink in Risser's newest swatches.

Oh the dilema...what to get...what to get..! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only BPs I have are the two from Barbie and the two from Hello Kitty.  I LOVE the Barbie ones, but I'm more in love with the compacts and imprint from HK than the actual colors.  I'm wondering if I'm getting sucked in by the rose imprint on these!  

I'm counting on you ladies to report back on these for WoC when they come out!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 31, 2009)

^I will, and I'll post swatches of anything that I buy.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 13, 2009)

Would also like to know if the BP's are WOC friendly


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 13, 2009)

My list has narrowed down a WHOLE lot!!!

My list so far is:

-Silverthorn e/s
-the two beauty powders (maybe)
-Fix + Rose


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_My list has narrowed down a WHOLE lot!!!

My list so far is:

-Silverthorn e/s
-the two beauty powders (maybe)
-Fix + Rose_

 
I have the same list!  Although mine are all maybes -- I'll decide when I see more swatches and stuff here on WoC!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 13, 2009)

This one is pretty much a dud for me unfortunately.  I'm thinking maybe there are a few more things I will want from future collections, but lately it's only been one or two items.

This time, all I want is Silverthorn e/s.  Because there are so many repeats I have, it's really the only thing I want.  I've got too many pinks as it is now.  That pink has to be outrageous for me to get it now.  And after seeing GlamYourUs' swatches of Circa Plum next to Illegal Cargo.  It's totally not necessary (although I'm pretty sure I can get it at CCO).


----------



## K_ashanti (Apr 14, 2009)

ok looked at the the color story and the swatches and nothing stands out to me but i will still go and check it out, however i think i will be just waiting for style warriors


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 14, 2009)

This one was a sneak attack.. I only wanted the beauty powders and then I saw the swatches of the lip products and it was over.. another list.. I don't buy the polishes... I think they are too expensive.. but everything else is like fair game.


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 14, 2009)

this was also a sneaky collection for me. I believed i wanted nothing but im wondering is the blush of youth is close to Barbies pearl sunshine?? anyone know. 

i am a little sick with pink but i gotta see face to face.


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Yes there is! The GM building on 5th Ave. is the corporate building for Estee Lauder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im gonna go there in 2 weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^ Is this true??? I think im too shocked to believe??


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 14, 2009)

I think this collection is very feminine.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 14, 2009)

Just as a note to clear up some confusion.  MAC makes two products:

*C-Thru lipglass* - an opaque beige lipglass that is part of the permanent collection.
*See-thru Lip Colour *- sheer lipstains which usually come in berry tones and have been released with various LE collections in the past.


----------



## Jade09 (Apr 15, 2009)

After going through swatches, I think I definitely want the following:

Fix + Rose
Silverthorn e/s
Magnetique l/g
A Rose Romance l/s


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got a sneak peak at this collection today and the only thing I have to say is... it's a huge steaming pile of FAIL. Oy....


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 15, 2009)

*sigh*

My list has narrowed down again:

Oddyssey l/s (spiked up plum) --> I'm going to B2M for this one in the plain packaging
Magnetique l/g (frosted violet fuchsia)
Steal My Heart l/g (sheer bright pink with multi-dimensional pearl)


----------



## allison1998 (Apr 15, 2009)

I really am not interested in anything in this collection.  I am leaning towards the Odyssey lipstick.  Maybe the Nordstrom quad but that is all.  I am saving my money for Style Warriors!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 15, 2009)

.....oh crap...*how did I forget the quad?* Okay yea, I'm getting that too!!!

I'm getting a lil annoyed that my list keep fluctuating.

So far I'm getting:

*Lipglass *

*Magnetique *Frosted violet fuchsia (Repromote) 
*See Thru Lip Colour *

*Secret Crush *Sheer red berry 
*Eyeshadow* 

*Et Tu, Bouquet?* Frosted pale pink gold (I'm on the fence) 
*Silverthorn *Mid-tone gray with silver pearl 
*Nordstrom Exclusive Quad* 

*Solar White* Golden white (Frost) (Repromote) 
*Contrast *Dark purple/blue (Velvet) (Permanent) 
*Seeds of Love* frosted peach (Frost) 
*Petal Worship* Light, blue-based pink (Frost) 
*Beauty Powder *(I'm on the fence with these)


*Blush of Youth *Clean pink with gold pearl 
*Summer Rose *Soft violet pink with pearl


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 15, 2009)

Those beauty powders look so damn chalky. BOO!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KeshieShimmer* 

 
_Those beauty powders look so damn chalky. BOO!_

 
*sigh*

I hope they aren't chalky, but I have a feeling they will not look so great on us.  I guess that's better for my wallet though!  We'll see! 

I think if the BPs are a no go for me, I may just skip this entire collection...I'll see what the pix look like for WoC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OT:  Looks like I'll be induced on Sunday!  So, going to see this stuff in person is out for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't really see the point of ordering just the Fix+ Rose, may as well save up for Colour Craft and Style Warriors...


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm checking out this collection this afternoon (hopefully), so I will do some swatches of this collection.


----------



## elongreach (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok, adding to my last list of Silverthorn e/s.  I'm going to check out Tender Tryst because I'm trying to find more darker lip items.  It's time to get away from so many pinks.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 16, 2009)

I would really like to know how the BP's would show up on NW45 and above skintones


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmmm...I have no clue if i'll even grab anything. Maybe that potted cheek color. I wanted a beauty powder but not sure they'll look good on me.

That's cool though...I can save my $$


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, I'm in the process of posting the swatches...but I must say that the Beauty powder blushes are the ASHIEST things I've ever seen on my skin.  Do.Not.Want!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Okay, I'm in the process of posting the swatches...but I must say that the Beauty powder blushes are the ASHIEST things I've ever seen on my skin.  Do.Not.Want!!!_

 

I have been waiting all evening for your post!!!  Yay!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I have been waiting all evening for your post!!! Yay!_

 
Well, wait no more cuz here it is!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Well, wait no more cuz here it is!!!_

 
I already saw them on your blog.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So... I think I am going to get a lot less than I anticipated.  I am getting quite a bit from Style Warriors.  

I am NW45/47.  I have been looking for a pale/baby pink lip.  Do you think either of the lipsticks would work?  I htink I like Way to Love.  Do you think it will be true to color on my skin tone, my lips are pretty pigmented too?  If not, any suggestions.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I already saw them on your blog. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So... I think I am going to get a lot less than I anticipated. I am getting quite a bit from Style Warriors. 

I am NW45/47. I have been looking for a pale/baby pink lip. Do you think either of the lipsticks would work? I htink I like Way to Love. Do you think it will be true to color on my skin tone, my lips are pretty pigmented too? If not, any suggestions._

 

I was just going to say Way to Love before I read that sentence, LOL.  I honestly believe it's the most wearable pink for us.  I do recommend it if you don't mind Lustre l/s.  The only thing is...lustres can apply pretty sheer.  So if you're lips are pigmented, it might go on very sheer.  But this did have good pigmentation...on my hand that is.

I got a lot less than expected, too. (Magnetique l/g, Silverthorn e/s and Of Summer e/s)


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I was just going to say Way to Love before I read that sentence, LOL.  I honestly believe it's the most wearable pink for us.  I do recommend it if you don't mind Lustre l/s.  The only thing is...lustres can apply pretty sheer.  So if you're lips are pigmented, it might go on very sheer.  But this did have good pigmentation...on my hand that is.

I got a lot less than expected, too. (Magnetique l/g, Silverthorn e/s and Of Summer e/s)_

 

Thanks so much Erin.  Some lustres work for me... I will have to try it.  Do you know any other color that may work for what I am looking for?  Thanks in advance... BTW, I love your blog.  I comment often.  My name comes up as "Becky"


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Well, wait no more cuz here it is!!!_

 
Thank you soooo much for the pix!!!  I've been waiting to see how the colors look on WoC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what did you end up getting yourself?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_Thanks so much Erin. Some lustres work for me... I will have to try it. Do you know any other color that may work for what I am looking for? Thanks in advance... BTW, I love your blog. I comment often. My name comes up as "Becky"_

 
Oh, _you're_ Becky!!!  Hey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay, other suggestions....hmmm....One I would suggest is Partial to Pink cremesheen l/g (if you are willing to pay $18).  Another one I would suggest is Creme Cup l/s (applied *very* lightly), Underage l/g....try them out first since you're lips are pigmented.  That is the closest to baby doll pink that I can find.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_Thank you soooo much for the pix!!! I've been waiting to see how the colors look on WoC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what did you end up getting yourself?_

 
You're welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I ended up getting Silverthorn e/s (reeeeeeally pretty), Of Summer e/s and Magnetique l/g.  Three items only...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

^^^ I only got two things and that was because my Mom put them in my Easter basket....yes she still makes us Easter baskets every year...I received Silverthorn e/s and The nail polish...I will not be personally purchasing a thing.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 17, 2009)

I guess I wont be getting anything..not even a BP


----------



## marielle78 (Apr 17, 2009)

I think that I'm passing on this collection.  I am going to try that gel blush, but that's the only thing that looks even a little bit interesting to me.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I only got two things and that was because my Mom put them in my Easter basket....yes she still makes us Easter baskets every year...I received Silverthorn e/s and The nail polish...I will not be personally purchasing a thing._

 
And you won't regret it either.  I only got *Silverthorn* e/s because it's truly unique, IMO.  I've never seen a silver e/s with a green cast.  I got *Of Summer* e/s because I don't have a mauve e/s and I missed out on *Magnetique* l/g in a past LE collection, so this was my chance to get it.  The others are/were totally passable for me.  

And that's so cute with the Easter baskets.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 17, 2009)

....oh crap, I still have to get that quad...


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Okay, I'm in the process of posting the swatches...but I must say that the Beauty powder blushes are the ASHIEST things I've ever seen on my skin. Do.Not.Want!!!_

 

Thank you so much for helping me eliminate the BPB's from my list

SO far all i want is

Tendertyst
Steal my heart
Magnetique
silver thorn


----------



## Lovey99 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_Oh, you're Becky!!!  Hey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay, other suggestions....hmmm....One I would suggest is Partial to Pink cremesheen l/g (if you are willing to pay $18).  Another one I would suggest is Creme Cup l/s (applied *very* lightly), Underage l/g....try them out first since you're lips are pigmented.  That is the closest to baby doll pink that I can find._

 
Thanks so much Erin.  I am going to check these colors out today.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 17, 2009)

When this collection arrives here, I will be getting just a few things. Looking forward for Style Warriors.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 18, 2009)

ok I think I want the BP's again..I think I'll just get them lol.


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_ok I think I want the BP's again..I think I'll just get them lol._

 

I want them too but i am afraid they'll be ashy............maybe i might finally go to the MAC store for this


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi girls, I just posted some swatches for some of the Rose Romance stuff in the swatch section!  I was surprised I actually got to see some of this in the store today -- but luckily, my family wanted to go eat at the mall food court. Yay!

I only got to swatch a few things -- mostly the stuff I was interested in because I didn't have much time.  

I'm NC40, asian with yellow undertones, dk brown eyes/hair.

*Eyeshadows*
Overall, I didn't think the eyeshadows were that sheer on me actually.  The first picture I posted is pretty true to color on me so you guys can look at those for better color idea.

"Of Summer" - This was a very pretty lilac that was pigmented, I thought, but just a light color.  Application was smooth.

"Et tu, Bouquet?" - This one was a tad bit chunkier to go on, but it was pigmented too and just a light color.  

"Silverthorn" - This is the one I was interested in most.  It is super pigmented and reminds me of an industrial metal.  It has the greenish undertones like the others suggest.  It's really frosty on me and the application is smooth.  This is the most unique of the 3 but I'm still on the fence if I really want this.  My eyelids are getting wrinkly and I think this will bring that wrinkly feature out more.  Plus, I don't think this really goes that well with my skin tone. 

*Blush/Beauty Powders*
Comparing "Summer Rose" and "Blush of Youth", they looked a little similar on me on the face -- I think because I have a slight natural flush due to the pregnancy though so they both come off pinky.

"Just a Pinch" - This is not liquidy at all, and it's got a medium stiffness consistency.  I didn't think it applied that smoothly on my hand, but I didn't try it on my cheeks.  The color is more reddish than pink on me.  I was super excited about this when the collection was first announced, but I don't think this will look that good on me either.

"Summer Rose" - This is pigmented enough to be used as a light blush on NC40.  It has a very very slight cool violet cast to it but it is mostly rose.  I probably don't NEED this but I'll probably cave and get it.. 

"Blush of Youth" - This is too light to be used as a light blush on NC40.  It is a light pinky ashy color on my hand but on my face, I don't see it too ashy.  It kinda reminds me of a less shimmery version of Barbie Loves Mac Pearl Blossom but I'll have to go check mine to compare.

*Other*
"Love & Friendship" Nail Polish - This is actually way purplier and darker than I expected!  I totally wanted to get it after seeing one of the more pinky light swatches in the swatch thread, but on me, it is a medum lavender.  I'm completely passing on this one.  I think others may like it but I was hoping for something lighter to make my skin pop more.  I was dissapointed with this.

"Secret Crush" Lippie - This looks like clear red gel in the tube.  I only swatched it on my hand and it's a bit liquidy compared to lip glass.  I didn't care for it so I didn't even bother swatching the other see through lip stuff.  

Unfortunately, they didn't have the quad out for testing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't see Fix+Rose (which I wanted).  They had the two pigments but I didn't have time to test them or the lipsticks. 

I also tried Fresh Brew on while I was there, due to the other WoC Fresh Brew thread.  I don't think it does much for me since it's pretty close to my skin tone.  I don't think pairing it with the light beauty powders did it much justice though, so I may try it again someday with a more daring cheek.

I could theoretically pass on this whole collection -- but....I'll probably get the Fix+ Rose and Summer Rose Beauty Powder.  Not sure about Silverthorn and Blush of Youth yet.  I think I'll sleep on it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 20, 2009)

I only want Circa Plum and Fix + rose


----------



## seymone25 (Apr 20, 2009)

Also Silverthorn E/S


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 20, 2009)

Well my list has gotten wayyy smaller. Now I only want:

Silverthorn Eyeshadow
Summer Rose Beauty Powder
Fix + Rose
Love + Friendship Nail Polish 
The Quad - Maybe...


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm considering:

Love and Friendship n/p
Silverthorn e/s
Fix+ Rose
Magnetique l/g
Way to Love l/s
Odyssey l/s


----------



## amber_j (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_....oh crap, I still have to get that quad..._

 





 I love how you keep forgetting about that darn quad!

Thanks to everyone's swatches and feedback I'm getting a big, fat zero from this collection. Like others have said, Style Warriors holds so much more promise.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Apr 22, 2009)

I might get Silverthorn...maybe. If I like it enough when I go swatch it. Other than that...nada. Waiting on Style Warriors..


----------



## Face2Mac (Apr 22, 2009)

I think if one had to one thing from this collection, it would Silverthorn. A gray duochrome is hard to come by. I haven't seen it before, maybe benefit had one years ago, but this seems pretty unique.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I think if one had to one thing from this collection, it would Silverthorn. A gray duochrome is hard to come by. I haven't seen it before, maybe benefit had one years ago, but this seems pretty unique._

 
I need to look at Silverthorn closer, I think.  I kind of view Vex as a gray duochrome, actually.  But damnit, I didn't want one thing from this collection until I saw the swatches on that other site.  Now I want Tender Tryst. But that's all.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 23, 2009)

I soooo forgot about this line!! Will def. check out tomorrow.


----------



## KJBarbie (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm late to the party...but I made the hour journey to my nearest MAC counter to view (before automatically saying it wasn't for me) and I'll say it. Not for me. I had originally wanted the See-Through Lip Colors...but after hearing how small they were, and seeing as well, I passed. Nothing else really caught my eye. Eh. Oh well. More $$ For Style Warrior


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sticking firm to the two items my mom got me ....Silverthorn e/s and Love & Friendship n/l
Not buying!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I'm a woman of my word.  I got Silverthorn e/s and Tender Tryst see thru colour.  I took swatches, but it's a little too late and I think it would look better in natural light.  Anyway, I really like Tender Tryst by itself if you use it lightly.  It gives me that sorta pouty not really trying look when I wanna low key day.  I did learn as I was doing the swatches that you shouldn't rub your lips together with the see thru because it starts to roll up on the inside of your lips (if you understand what I mean).

SilverThorn is nice because it just fills my silver collection.  I don't have many so if it looks like another one, I don't have it more than likely.  I looked at other things and I was really close to buying Odessy l/s to put under the Tender Tryst.  But I was being good.  I was trying to think if I have that would be close to Odessy (nothing), but I can probably use it with Chignon.


----------



## shyste (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJBarbie* 

 
_I'm late to the party...but I made the hour journey to my nearest MAC counter to view (before automatically saying it wasn't for me) and I'll say it. Not for me. I had originally wanted the See-Through Lip Colors...but after hearing how small they were, and seeing as well, I passed. Nothing else really caught my eye. Eh. Oh well. More $$ For Style Warrior_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Sticking firm to the two items my mom got me ....Silverthorn e/s and Love & Friendship n/l
Not buying!_

 
I agree w/ you both I only got 2 things...tender tryst & secret crush lip stains..and also a 190 brush/spring bean, virgin kiss (?) l/g!!


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 24, 2009)

I stopped by today and honestly nothing still caught my eye. I did pick up mutiny pigment and i love it. and steal my heart lipgloss, i wanted to get silverthorn but the woman said if u have electra u don't necessarily need it.


----------



## miss_primer (Apr 24, 2009)

I was only getting the nail lacquer but i also picked up the Of Summer eyeshadow.  Thats it. Nothing else stood out to me.


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2009)

yep yep.. me too. I totally passed on purchasing anything from this collection.  I had tested the cheek gel, and the lip stains as well as two of the lippies.. blah.  I have a few items from Style Warriors -- they don't make me drool either


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Apr 25, 2009)

saw it this evening...

passed!!!

the nail polish is pretty though


----------



## sassyclassy (Apr 25, 2009)

I was really looking forward to the beauty powders and when I swatched them in store today..I could barely see it. And my skin colour is pretty "medium." Definitely disappointed! They looked so pretty.


----------



## dominichulinda (Apr 25, 2009)

I might get the other BP....maybe not..not sure lol..it reminds me of something I already have, but then again I swatched w/ my finger..you normal apply something like this w/ a fluffy brush..anywho...

I might get the quad...or maybe not..blah! confused.

the fix+ smells just like my rose water..so I really didnt find a need for it..I have fix+ already.


----------



## Ravishing (Apr 25, 2009)

*sighs* After months and months of being excited for this collection to come out and wanting just about everything... Today I came home with 3 things -none of which were beauty powders! (originally my most sought after item) I can't even tell you how much I wanted to get both of them and even though rumor had it that they were very light/sheer I had some sort of bleak hope that it was all a lie. *sighs* Nope!!! I swatched them in store and I got NO color to show on me. Absolutely no flipping color!!! I even rubbed on it extra hard just to see and still nothing!!! All those months of waiting just to find out that this gorgeous product just wasn't made for me... bummer! I'm an NC40 by the way. My MA even said it wasn't worth it to buy as it is more of a collectors item. =( Anyways, I came home with A rose romance l/s, way to love l/s, and love and friendship nail polish. I'm waiting for the quad to come out on May 1st... I'll be all over it =) haha. The lipsticks look great and I'm happy with them. I also got Love alert (double dazzle) on the side =)


----------



## highonmac (Apr 25, 2009)

I only ended up getting 4 things from the collection, one of which I did not like very much. I too was waiting for the beauty powder. I told myself those were the two things I had to get from the collection but I only got a rose romance lipstick, mutiny pigment (since I missed it from the NN collection), magnetique lipglass and of summer e/s which is the one I am dissapointed on. Hope everybody else has better luck


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 25, 2009)

I am guessing this collection is not WOC friendly i guess its just tender tyst, magnetique and silver thorn for me "Sigh"


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dayjoy* 

 
_I'm considering:

Love and Friendship n/p
Silverthorn e/s
Fix+ Rose
Magnetique l/g
Way to Love l/s
Odyssey l/s_

 
I was slightly disappointed when I got to the counter.  I ended up getting Love & Friendship n/p, Fix+ Rose, and Magnetique l/g.  To me Silverthorn looks just like any other silver--nothing special about it at all--I didn't see any gold or green and it looks just like the silvery-blue side of the HIP duo Magnetic.  Way to Love was too ashy and Odyssey was too dark.  I do love the things I did get though.


----------



## Curly1908 (Apr 25, 2009)

I ended up getting nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Odyssey was too dark and late 80s/early 90s-ish.  Magnetique was too bright (i.e. unprofessional) for me, and Steal My Heart looked like an explosion of glitter on my mouth.

I didn't even try the BPs 'cause they looked horrible & chalky even in the pan.

Nothing was special about the eyeshadows so I'm looking forward to Style Warriors!


----------



## crystrill (Apr 26, 2009)

I got Odyssey lipstick with Magnetique lipglass to go over it. The MA put it on with Velvetella lipliner. I remember seeing that lip liner at my job so hopefully we still have it! The BP's DID NOT SHOW UP AT ALL. I looked in the mirror and did not see ANYTHING. AT ALL. Not even a HINT. I'm NC 50 by the way.

I WAS going to get the Fix + but earlier that day I got the regular one with my discount at a CCO.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 26, 2009)

I ended up ordering:
- Summer Rose BP (I will be wearing very light makeup this summer, so went for this..)
- Fix+ Rose (because I don't have Fix+ and always wanted to try it)

I am only looking forward to "On a Mission" for Style Warriors...but I mostly want lots from Colour Craft.


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing from this collection interested me except for the Fix+ Rose.  It was either too sheer, eeehh or chalky...I'm NC45 btw.  I'm looking forward to snatching up some items from the Xena Warrior Princess collection and a whole bunch from the Colour Craft collection....my wallet is going to hate me!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing interested me in this collection.  I went today with my list and got not a thing on it.  Instead I got perm items.  I did want to pick up the Mutiny p/g but it slipped my mind.  So I will go back for it next week.  The lipsticks didn't do a thing for me.  Nothing wowed me at all


----------



## blazeno.8 (Apr 26, 2009)

I went by trying to convince myself that my first peek at the collection wasn't something that I should judge the whole thing on.  I ended up buying something... only because I had never glanced at it during my first view.
I got the Dejarose fragrance.  It smells so good!!!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Apr 26, 2009)

I got Magnetique lipglass and Circa Plum pigment. I also want Steal My Heart lipglass.


----------



## nursee81 (Apr 26, 2009)

I went and i agree most of the things weren't WOC friendly. I did get......
Virgin Kiss
Creme de violet
Shadowly Lady
Et tu, Bouquet?
Circa Plum
Virgin Kiss
Secret Crush
Just a Pinch

I guess I got more than I expected. 
Th BPB were not at all what I was expecting. I did like the other two l/g's I may get them later on fix+ rose and mutiny pigment.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Apr 27, 2009)

I really like the concept of this collection..
But did a b2m and only got Silverthorn e/s..


I really think this is a great e/s to have in your collection..imo it's one of those e/s that has multi-use by use different e/s bases..

everything else I passed on..I was very upset with the size of the lip stains..I can not see myself paying 14.00..

waiting on SW and CC collection...


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 27, 2009)

wow, I haven't posted in WOC section forever! It could have to do with the fact that I might be the least coloured person posting here lol! Sometimes I can't relate as much...

I got Silverthorn e/s and Magnetique l/g. I wanted to get Summer Rose bp too, it showed as a beautiful light plummy pink on me. I skipped it though coz I thought I wouldn't use it so the rose shape wouldn't get ruined :/ I really liked it though. I might go back for it.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Apr 27, 2009)

I have not purchased anything from this collection.  I may go to the counter this weekend and check out what I'm interested in.  If nothing else, I will pick up an extra Magnetique lipglass.  It is my favorite lipglass of all time.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Apr 27, 2009)

I got Fix+ Rose only. Nothing really struck me as must have.


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Apr 28, 2009)

I only got two things like other specktraettes.I got mutiny pigment and love and friendship n/p. I wasn't very excited by this collection.I'm looking forward to Style Warriors!


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 28, 2009)

I just left the MAC counter, I grab the last n/p. That's all I got from the collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I picked up the 266 while there. I'm kinda proud of myself.


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I got my Rose Romance stuff yesterday -- Fix+ Rose and Summer Rose Beauty Powder.  

I really like the Summer Rose Beauty Powder!  I think I must be on the fence (NC40) of being able to use this as a blush, but it's a really nice surprising natural color on me.  I like it more now that I have it and am using it than I did when I swatched it in the store a couple weeks ago.  

Anyway, those of you that passed on it that are my coloring or less, maybe check it out again?


----------



## Film_Noir (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I need to look at Silverthorn closer, I think.  I kind of view Vex as a gray duochrome, actually.  But damnit, I didn't want one thing from this collection until I saw the swatches on that other site.  Now I want Tender Tryst. But that's all._

 
I swatched both Silverthorn and Vex on my hand and on my skin tone, Silverthorn has a greenish cast and Vex has a pinkish cast.


----------



## uabiola (May 3, 2009)

Im gonna get the nail polish, summer rose, two see thru colors (light pink and purple), just a pinch gel blush maybe, and the fix+ rose.   Not my fave collection, but still some cool things to have in there.





FYI:  If you have Emanuel Ungaro See Thru lip color, its the EXACT SAME as the reddish see thru lip color of Rose Romance, so dont buy it.  MAC also tried to jip us with product because its smaller than full size lipglasses, but EU was the same as full size.  Also, the gel blush can be used on lips as a stain, so if you buy that, you dont need that same reddish see thru color.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 9, 2009)

The quad is posted in the swatch thread...pretty spring colors


----------



## Lovey99 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_The quad is posted in the swatch thread...pretty spring colors 




_

 

I was not interested in the quad before... second thinking it now!


----------



## dominichulinda (May 9, 2009)

seed of love to"expensive pink" or french cuff anyone?  compare..compare!! lol <3


----------



## Curly1908 (May 10, 2009)

That is one sexy quad!

I might need to swing by Nordie's to swatch this...


----------



## dominichulinda (May 10, 2009)

This quad was my inspiration lol:





Different Lighting:






I don't own any of the colors from the quad besides "solar white".


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

^So pretty!!

I am passing this collection.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^So pretty!!

I am passing this collection._

 

Thank you <333!!!

Yeah I got a few things,but "blush of youth" is so pretty!! and thats the one I didn't get it. It has a touch of glow like the "refined msf" has.. you know that natural soft glow.


----------



## nunu (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_Thank you <333!!!

Yeah I got a few things,but "blush of youth" is so pretty!! and thats the one I didn't get it. *It has a touch of glow like the "refined msf" has*.. you know..that natural soft glow._

 
ZOMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



SOLD!!!


----------



## wonderdust (May 10, 2009)

I picked up Silver thorn eyeshadow and I got a mutiny pigment sample from an online shop. I actually really like mutiny so might go to MAC for a fullsize. Also rather liked circa plum when i swatched it but i never purchased it. I can see myself going back for that as well.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 10, 2009)

I got Silvertorn but not Circa Plum.  I am actually thinking about getting the Fix + Rose, but I will wait for Circa Plum to hit CCO's or not bother all together.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 10, 2009)

That look is gorg!


----------



## Prototype83 (May 10, 2009)

I think I'm going to skip the quad after all.  It looks like the colors can be duped or they are colors that I already own.  Petal Worship reminds me of Up At Dawn from the Pandemonuim quad.

ETA:  Also in that quad was a dupe for Solar White called Cloudbound.

ETAA:  Got a chance to swatch the quad yesterday @ Nordstroms.  Definite PASS!  The peach color is similar to Expensive Pink, but it's a little more peach.  The texture of E.P. is better too, the one in the quad didn't go on smooth at all.  The same with the Petals of Love (purple/pink).  Maybe it's because I swatched them w/ a Q-Tip?  Anywhoo, Petals of Love looks like a mix between Up at Dawn and Stars and Rockets IMO.  Solar White is beautiful of course.....but Contrast for some odd reason looks lighter in the quad.  Perhaps it's because of the other colors it's paired up with?


----------

